# old snowboard



## walove (May 1, 2009)

some old boards were built and ride well, but some are complete garbage. Keep in mind that you can find a decent new board for $300 or less if you look around the interweb


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

i am talking about smting like this burton http://burton.emptybottleworks.com/2000/FEELGOOD/2000_Feelgood_149_1487.jpg year 2000
or this http://burton.emptybottleworks.com/2003/FEELGOOD/2003_FEELGOOD_144.jpg year 2003


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

get a new oe newer tech = better riding


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Get a newer board you may still be able to pick one up from last season.
This may make an ok 2nd board for bad conditions, but you may not like it at all after riding a new one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Neither one of those boards were anything special even when they were new, so I'd say check around online and look for a deal on something from last year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

but i can have these boards for price about 100 euro, what is best to do, buy one old burton or some new low price board


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Burton isn't anything special... they just market themselves well. There are much better board companies out there and if I were you I'd pick up almost anything from Rome, Lib Tech, GNU, Ride, K2, or Never Summer that you can find around your price range. I know Burton is a well-known name in snowboarding, but in all reality, there are better boards, for less money, with more tech than Burton. Of course, if you want to rock a Burton, I'm sure you can find one in your price range that is still a little newer.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*+1 New(er)*

I agree with the other posts. With the tech and materials going into snowboards now, you'd be a fool to buy a 7-10 year old board (even if it's new). You'll spend a little more money on a 2009 but it'll have a better base, better edges, it'll be less weight, and it'll be more compatible with other things you'll need like bindings (unles you've been able to find a 10 year old set of bindings in the box as well). 

And even then, I'd still buy newer. Especially if you want to get a few years out of your board. In 3 years from now guys around you will be rocking 2011's and 12's and you'll be on a 13 year old board trying to keep up. Not worth the $68 you might save by purchasing something that old.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Burton isn't anything special... they just market themselves well. There are much better board companies out there and if I were you I'd pick up almost anything from Rome, Lib Tech, GNU, Ride, K2, or Never Summer that you can find around your price range. I know Burton is a well-known name in snowboarding, but in all reality, there are better boards, for less money, with more tech than Burton. Of course, if you want to rock a Burton, I'm sure you can find one in your price range that is still a little newer.


I have to agree with this. I ride Burton gear because the board I have right now is everything I've ever wanted from a snowboard and I love it, but f#ck did I pay for it. I find their prices are a good $100+ than the competition when compairing quality. Where A lower end beginner board from another company may cost you $300, A Burton Bullit will cost you $400 before taxes. Yes, Burton is making some *sick* sticks right now, but they'll cost you anywhere between $700 - $1000+ (not completely out of it, a CX costs $830 up here, but a Lib Tech dark Series will run you $799). 

I won't shit on you like a handfull of others will on this forum if you want to ride Burton, just know Ride, NS, Rome, K2, Forum, Salomon, and Option (if you can find one) all make good boards and you won't be buying anything "lower" buy going with a different company.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks guys for reply, but i have one more question..what is different on boards between 2003 and now ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Lighter materials, stronger materials, better design, etc.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

picturethis said:


> get a new oe newer tech = better riding



Strongly disagree.....what makes you a better rider is when you can ride anything..... new or old....


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Better bases, stronger edges that are made out of rust resistant metals, some protrude out a slight bit to grab ice and hardpack better, and different shapes like twin, directional, rocker, etc. I guess a main thing we need from you is a budget. Maybe a decent or upper end board 7 years ago would be a better board if the alternative is a beginner 5150 or Lamar.


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mate I still ride my 1996/97 Burton custom (turtle) and it rides fantastically well.... you just need to look after them.
Yeah there's been a lot more tech discovered in the last 13 years but it rides beautifully.
stick with the classics and you can't go wrong....
have fun on what ever you ride.
we're off to Chamonix next month...woo hoo..!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Strongly disagree.....what makes you a better rider is when you can ride anything..... new or old....


What SHOWS you are a better rider is when you are able to ride anything, new or old. However, better technology can only enhance your riding skills, whether you are a beginner or an expert. You don't need to ride 20 year-old dinosaurs just to prove that you are an expert or "core" enough...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I say go for it. I think you will have equal or more fun on a good older board than a crappy new one. 
Yes technology has improved but correct me if I wrong but you seem like a beginner, and I really don't think you would notice much difference between one of those boards and a brand new one. 
If you end up hating the board you should be able to sell it for close to what you paid or have a rock board for next year.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm probably just going to reiterate what has already been said... If you're on a strict budget of 100 euro, it might be tough to find a newer board, but if you're willing to pay a little more, you can definitely find some good deals. Back when I first started, I (or rather, the 'rents) paid full price for an '03 Ride Vista. Just upgraded this year to a similar '09 Ride board for less than half the price, and man, the difference is huge. It's tons lighter, making it easier/funner to mess around on. It would be unfair for me to compare other aspects because it is a different board, but that alone has made a HUGE difference for me. In terms of carving, I don't feel the drastic difference that I do when ollie-ing/buttering. I don't know a lot about general industry tech and all, but from my personal experience I'd recommended getting something newer if you plan to be off the ground at all.


----------



## Jns-Hlm (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey guys
Know this is and old threat, but still found it interesting - I just found out that the board i'm riding is a from (fucking) 2002. I bought it for 100 $ 2 years ago, from a guy who told me that it was some years old. But 2002, thats more thank 13 years old (!!).
It's a Burton Balance 157.5 and I actually think its pretty decent to ride. 
But It would be nice with a couple of other opinions - what do you think, does some of you know the board?


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't know the board, but my current ride until later today is from about the same time period give or take a rear or two. IM currently riding a Peter Line Forum.

If you like your board and how it rides and it is in decent shape, that's all that matters. It sucks that the person lied to you about when it was produced.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, I just picked up a Burton balance 157.5 as well.
Mines, a 2000 & its part of a set of five.
Put all 5 together & it makes a face.
Probably THE most famous set of 5 boards ever made?
The artwork is done by Parillo. Spelling?
He does artwork for lib-tech's all the time too.

The 148.5 of that set, is incredibly hard to find.
There's prolly only a handful of complete, color coordinated sets in the world.
I know of 2, that's it.

Oh & is it a good board?
Haha, I don't know? Is terje haakonson any good?
Its his pro model, all 5.
That board is top of the food chain, they don't get any better.

Yours is part of a set of 5 as well.
Top of the food chain son.

Post some pics of the Forum peter line. That's another one, that may not have fancy guts in it, but it's far from worthless.
Do you know who peter line is?

Watch "the resistance" it's fuckin' awesome, one of the best snowboarding videos ever made.
I'm pretty sure I know every word of every song on that one.
Haha fuck yeah I'm gonna have to watch it again.

Finally, point number 3.
Burton feelgoods are Burtons flagship chic board.
Again, top of the food chain.

One of my ex girlfriends had a 159 & I wear size 9 booties with shrink tech, so the footprint of a size 8,

I thought it was awesome, better than my 2011 burton hero I had @ the time.

If it was awesome when it was made, & hasn't had the shit kicked out of it, it's still awesome.

On the way home the mtn last night, I drove by a guy riding a bike carrying a snowboard.
Hmm, 1am that's odd, so I copped a Use & chased his ass down.

Well it wasn't last years T.Rice haha
What it was, was an old GNU "Bas"
A super sought after snowboard.
So sought after, that people will come in here & bring threads back from the dead.
Just because there's a slight hope that maybe that dude still has all these years later.

No shit.

Then everyone rips into them for bringing back such an old thread.

That's when I come in & set everyone straight.

True story.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, I love it.

Funny read.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/28075-info-wanted-gnu-little-black-bass.html


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just found the right eye 157.5

For Jamil - Asymbol
Regram from @Asymbol. Epic quiver from board collector Hugues Beaucamp- it's graphics like this by @Mikeparillo on this 2000 Burton Balance series that inspired us to start Asymbol in the very beginning. Collect your favorites!!! | Onboard Instag
snowboard community forums - WTB: 2000 Burton Balance


TT


----------

